

The $50 satellite Eagle2 Launched into Space - gscott
http://www.50dollarsat.info/

======
avmich
Great idea. Unfortunately the price to get there is still pretty steep. Can I
get my pocket cube to orbit for $8k-10k? Without large efforts to organize a
bigger payload? I doubt.

~~~
gscott
Reading this I wonder if it would be possible to use several weather balloons
and then a large home made rocket to go the rest of the way
([http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-10/video-
homem...](http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-10/video-homemade-
rocket-covers-121000-feet-92-seconds)).

